# Vintage trike - I know there’s not much to go by but does anyone know this logo?



## griggle5 (Apr 1, 2020)

I know there’s not much to go by but does anyone know this logo?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Can you post a pic of the rest of the trike? V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 1, 2020)

The head badge is from Midwest Industries with the large red "M". A full picture would be nice to see what model you have, as Shawn mentioned.

Dave


----------



## griggle5 (Apr 1, 2020)

I am in the process of redoing it. Can you get new tires? Or decals for it anywhere?


----------



## griggle5 (Apr 2, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> The head badge is from Midwest Industries with the large red "M". A full picture would be nice to see what model you have, as Shawn mentioned.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2020)

It looks late 50s


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is a place that makes repop decals for trikes, wagons, pedal cars, etc. I haven't used them before and currently they don't list any Midwest decals, but if you can find a clear image of what the decal looks like they could probably duplicate it and give you a price - https://www.gocreativegraphics.com/

Dave


----------



## griggle5 (Apr 3, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> The head badge is from Midwest Industries with the large red "M". A full picture would be nice to see what model you have, as Shawn mentioned.
> 
> Dave



Do you know what the head badge is supposed to look like?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2020)

griggle5 said:


> Do you know what the head badge is supposed to look like?



Google "Midwest Industries Tricycle" and you will see plenty of images. V/r Shawn


----------



## griggle5 (Apr 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Google "Midwest Industries Tricycle" and you will see plenty of images. V/r Shawn



I have. I have not found one like this one. Or a head badge that is similar.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Apr 3, 2020)

Great line and like the rear fenders - good luck on restro. :]


----------



## Trike joe (May 1, 2020)

Hi there we have came across this vintage winther trike, which we would like to restore but we don’t know to much about it we know it’s old but not quite sure which time period it’s from wondered if you could help ?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

Trike joe said:


> Hi there we have came across this vintage winther trike, which we would like to restore but we don’t know to much about it we know it’s old but not quite sure which time period it’s from wondered if you could help ?
> 
> View attachment 1185095
> 
> View attachment 1185096



You are probably better off starting your own thread if you want more visibility and a better chance of getting some answers. V/r Shawn


----------



## Trike joe (May 1, 2020)

Ok thank you, I’m new to this and I don’t know how to use this forum


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

Trike joe said:


> Ok thank you, I’m new to this and I don’t know how to use this forum



You can go to the main page of this forum where it says  *Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys*
On the right hand side you will see a little blue box with a pencil that says "Post Thread"
Click on this and you will be able to enter a title e.g. "How old is my Winther tricycle"
Below that you can post your text and pics.

BTW did you do a Google search? Took me about a minute to find all kinds of stuff on these--they still make trikes. Yours is not what i would call old and other than a mild cleaning I wouldn't do anything to it. V/r Shawn


----------

